# how to gain 100k snapscore in one day



## Deleted member 13137 (Mar 25, 2021)

I did this went from 240 to 120K in one hour


----------



## Lurker? (Mar 25, 2021)

Get banned from social media for useless imaginary points theory


----------



## hazzy (Mar 25, 2021)

just take intervals so u dont get banned


----------



## Deleted member 13137 (Mar 25, 2021)

hazzy said:


> just take intervals so u dont get banned


lol rip my snap?


----------



## Deleted member 13137 (Mar 25, 2021)

I think I will be fine, no jailbreaking/hacking and from what I hear snap only bans off manual reports, I only spammed inactive accounts


----------



## Deleted member 13197 (Mar 25, 2021)

No one uses snapchat anymore


----------



## Growth Plate (Mar 25, 2021)

no snapchat score for your face


----------



## Julian (Mar 25, 2021)

darktriadpeter said:


> no snapchat score for your face



snap doesnt matter, my chad friend still slayed without snap


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 16, 2021)

Julian said:


> snap doesnt matter, my chad friend still slayed without snap


Chad still slays without X thing so X thing doesn't matter

Whoa


----------

